# Nikon D7000 vs. Canon 60D



## bhee321

So with these 2 powerhouses out now, it seems to me that canon might have fell a little short with the 60D.  My friend who is a canon shooter was waiting and waiting for the 60D and couldnt help but feel a little disappointed.  And then with the D7000 coming out.. it just put a little salt on his wounds.  I feel that nikon really stepped up their game with the D7000 and it looks like its gunning for the 7D.  

What do you guys think about these 2 camera's and how they compare?


----------



## Hardrock

apples and oranges! Both brands have there good and bad qualitys. Did the 60D fall  short in some areas? Yes it did (in my opinion but then again I havent even used one this is just based on specs). But come on most hobbiest arent just going to jump ship because one model isnt as appealing as the previous. Until both cameras are in your hand and you can compare them directly to each other its all based on opinions. We all know about opinions!


----------



## bhee321

i completely agree with you.. im just talking strickly spec's for now until we could see actual testing done.  And as of now i am just asking for peoples opinions... 

but i am surprised that canon did go from the 50D's magnesium body to the 60D's plastic body.  i wonder why they went that route...


----------



## Hardrock

Probably to keep the price down for the consumer with the added new features like the flip screen. Thats just a guess.


----------



## cfusionpm

It looks like Canon and Nikon made a flip flop.  The 50D was priced and spec'd higher than the D90 in most regards, and now the D7000 is priced and spec'd higher than the 60D.  I guess it just came to business dicisions to move things around in each respective lineup.  Perhaps the cheaper price of the 60D will be more alluring to those wanting "something more than a Rebel/entry camera."  Who knows.  

I know I'm disappointed in the 60D, but thats probably because I already own a 50D and 7D, both of which I feel are better cameras.  I'm not part of their target demographic. 

If I had an older Rebel (500D, 450D, 400D), then a 60D may look pretty nice.  If I had no commitment to a brand, or shot Nikon, the price:feature ratio on the D7000 looks very nice.


----------



## prodigy2k7

cfusionpm said:


> It looks like Canon and Nikon made a flip flop.  The 50D was priced and spec'd higher than the D90 in most regards, and now the D7000 is priced and spec'd higher than the 60D.  I guess it just came to business dicisions to move things around in each respective lineup.  Perhaps the cheaper price of the 60D will be more alluring to those wanting "something more than a Rebel/entry camera."  Who knows.
> 
> I know I'm disappointed in the 60D, but thats probably because I already own a 50D and 7D, both of which I feel are better cameras.  I'm not part of their target demographic.
> 
> If I had an older Rebel (500D, 450D, 400D), then a 60D may look pretty nice.  If I had no commitment to a brand, or shot Nikon, the price:feature ratio on the D7000 looks very nice.



Heh, I have the 400D, I think I will upgrade to 7D in a few short months.


----------



## Sw1tchFX

The D7000 would be a nice backup to my D700. Than again, the 85G and the new 35G sound like very useful additions.


----------



## cnutco

Do you think that the d7000 is replacing the d90?  I have been thinking of adding a d300, but now I am not too sure...  

Is there a d9000 in Nikon's future?


----------



## emh

cfusionpm said:


> It looks like Canon and Nikon made a flip flop.  The 50D was priced and spec'd higher than the D90 in most regards, and now the D7000 is priced and spec'd higher than the 60D.  I guess it just came to business dicisions to move things around in each respective lineup.  Perhaps the cheaper price of the 60D will be more alluring to those wanting "something more than a Rebel/entry camera."  Who knows.
> 
> I know I'm disappointed in the 60D, but thats probably because I already own a 50D and 7D, both of which I feel are better cameras.  I'm not part of their target demographic.
> 
> If I had an older Rebel (500D, 450D, 400D), then a 60D may look pretty nice.  If I had no commitment to a brand, or shot Nikon, the price:feature ratio on the D7000 looks very nice.



Agreed -- I think Canon wanted a piece of the lucrative point in the market the D90 managed to hit. And I think the 60D is spec'ed and priced right to keep a lot of the people upgrading from a Canon p&s but are looking for something more than a Rebel from leaving the brand.

Not sure if Canon anticipated the D7000 taking such a big step up from the D90, but even though the 60D and D7000 are priced very close to each other for now, I'm inclined to think Canon has more margin built in to the 60D's MSRP and could afford to adjust the price if needed to meet their sales targets. Overall, I think the 60D will do well.


----------



## djacobox372

cnutco said:


> Do you think that the d7000 is replacing the d90?  I have been thinking of adding a d300, but now I am not too sure...
> 
> Is there a d9000 in Nikon's future?



I would consider the d7000 a replacement for the d90, unless the drop the price of the d90 a couple hundred.

The d7000 could have easily been called the d90x, as it's not a huge jump up.

Considering that the d7000's sensor and video outperform the d300s, and it meters with ais lenses as well, there's almost no reason for the d300s to exist--the d7000 meets it or beats it in nearly every category.

I'd expect the d300 line to be phased out shortly. It's replacement is already available: the d700.


----------



## shaunly

djacobox372 said:


> The d7000 could have easily been called the d90x, as it's not a huge jump up.
> 
> Considering that the d7000's sensor and video outperform the d300s, and it meters with ais lenses as well, there's almost no reason for the d300s to exist--the d7000 meets it or beats it in nearly every category.
> 
> I'd expect the d300 line to be phased out shortly. It's replacement is already available: the d700.



How is that not a huge jump? It completely outspec the D90 and some of D300s. Went from plastic (D90) to Magnesium body (D7000). Everything about it is an upgrade from a D90 plus more. I'd consider a HUGE jump too me. It's not even an upgrade, more like a completely new higher model in it's prosumer class.


----------



## reng2009

djacobox372 said:


> I would consider the d7000 a replacement for the d90, unless the drop the price of the d90 a couple hundred.
> 
> The d7000 could have easily been called the d90x, as it's not a huge jump up.



*WHAT???* Not a huge jump?! _What kind of a photographer are you?_

39 AF points, with 9 cross-type. This is huge.

100% coverage viewfinder. This is huge.

6 fps vs 4.5 fps. This is huge.

Dual SD card slots. This is huge.

A new metering system. This is huge.

Up to 25,600 ISO. This is huge.

Partial magnesium alloy, 16 mp, 14-bit NEF, shutter tested to 150k actuations, virtual horizon, 1080p video...these are all very desirable.

By *any* measure, the D7000 is a quantum leap over the D90.


----------



## reng2009

djacobox372 said:


> I would consider the d7000 a replacement for the d90, unless the drop the price of the d90 a couple hundred.



Oh, and right now, the D90 costs $300 less than the D7000. The D7000's MSRP is $200 higher than the D90's original MSRP, putting the former into a different class.


----------

